# "libicuuc.so.55" not found 10.3



## gariac (Nov 8, 2016)

```
Shared object "libicuuc.so.55" not found, required by "postconf"
```


```
# uname -a
FreeBSD theranch 10.3-RELEASE-p11 FreeBSD 10.3-RELEASE-p11 #0: Mon Oct 24 18:49:24 UTC 2016     root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```
I went to ports/devel and built icu. That didn't fix the problem, perhaps because it is building rev 57?


----------



## Remington (Nov 8, 2016)

Did you update all packages?  Is there newer or older version of libicuuc.so in /usr/local/lib?  If yes then you can try to do a softlink to libicuuc.so.55


----------



## gariac (Nov 8, 2016)

Well no and no. No full update and the old file isn't there. But those were two good ideas. I'm kind of baffled how uninstalling and reinstalling postfix didn't fix the problem. That is, take care of the linking. As it stands, I'm on a VPS and make an image before upgrading packages. But I will hack a bit more. Nice thing about a VPS is I can buy a second one, restore there, then play around with the broken one.

I should point out that the start of my problems began with doing an upgrade on boost-lib, which did an install of postfix. My fault for not saying no.

I don't let pkg update everything since I hate breaking email. There are so many programs to work together to make an email server.
--------------------
update:
I did a make clean in the postfix port and reinstalled. That seems to have fixed the problem, but it seems to me ports should have detected the lib issue. I had to postmap all the db files.

portconf seems to be missing, but now that I have email again, I will check with the postfix group.

I'm going to sit back a bit before declaring this solved.


----------



## Remington (Nov 8, 2016)

I would suggest you to look into using ports-mgmt/poudriere since you'll will be able to build your own packages with custom options.  I did that and I have no problem deleting all packages and re-install everything without breaking anything or lose any data.  All of this took 5 minutes delete all packages, reinstall everything and restart the services. BTW, I have mail and web servers with many custom options.

I would suggest you to install the packages on another VPS or Jail to extract the libicuuc.so.55 and copy it over to your broken VPS.  After that, you can use the 2nd VPS for poudriere to build all packages and reinstall everything on the broken VPS so you won't lose anything.


----------

